# Drive Thru electric fence gates



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone used drive thru electric gates?

We are thinking of selling them on our web site, but wanted to hear some feed back first. they come in 2 sizes 13-19 feet, or 18-24 feet.. Which should we stock?

thanks
__________________
J.C. Remsberg
Valley Farm Supply
www.valleyfarmsupply.net
www.gallagherelectricfencing.com
www.patriotchargers.com
www.speedritechargers.com
www.valleyfarmsupply.com


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Like the ones that Koehn sells? I just took one out last summer in fact. Calves would walk right thru them. Maybe you're thinking of a different version.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been using them for years, right now I have 3 of them for the yards on the farm, one for the lactating cows, one for young stock, and one for the bred heifers. 2 are the narrower width and one is the larger. Wouldn't want to have to farm without them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

valleyfarmsupply said:


> Has anyone used drive thru electric gates?
> We are thinking of selling them on our web site, but wanted to hear some feed back first. they come in 2 sizes 13-19 feet, or 18-24 feet.. Which should we stock?
> thanks
> __________________
> ...


How about just a link to what you're talking about....never heard of em but interesting, same effect as a cattle gate?


----------

